
Dead Program's Society - breck
https://gbracha.blogspot.com/2017/05/dead-programs-society.html
======
gaelow
This is an open invitation to break programs. It's so cool. I always,
compulsively, accept those kind of invitations. I, like most people here, keep
breaking eclipse and then rebuilding it to see what happens. Unfortunately the
industry often tends to go right the opposite way. That's why they keep
sending us off to very expensive trainings and buying licenses on tools we
cannot break by ourselves.

